# Benutzerdefinierte Farben in EXCEL (VBA oder normal)



## Purple-Haze (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgende Frage: 

Ich kann in EXCEL allen Objekten Farben zuordnen, bekomme aber immer nur Farben der Standartpallette zur Verfügung gestellt. Das Gleiche gilt auch bei der Formatierung von Userforms in VBA.

Ich möchte aber meine Tabellen, Objekte usw. in speziellen Farben darstellen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Farben im hexadezimalen code, oder als RGB Code zu bestimmen um individuelle Farben zu erhalten?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Purple-Haze


----------



## wincnc (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Purple-Haze,
das geht bei anderen Objekten genauso.

```
Private Sub UserForm_Initialize()
Me.BackColor = RGB(200, 300, 200)
End Sub
```


----------



## Purple-Haze (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo wincnc,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, kann ich alle EXCEL Objekte (Schrift, Gitternetzlinien, Rahmen, Userforms, Buttons......) mit diesem Befehl spezielle Farben zuordnen. Werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren.

Danke.

Purple-Haze


----------



## MatMagic (15. Oktober 2004)

@purple
hey du olle Krokette 
wie wäre es mal mit nem Anruf - bevor du das Forum vollmüllst !?  ))))
*Just Joking*
Hoffe der Tip hierher hat dir geholfen und das du mal wieder durchklingelst...(bin noch ca. 1 Woche in Bonn)
Gruß
Mat


----------



## MB1024 (25. Juli 2005)

Ich hab gerade das versucht und bekomme leider keine schön abgestuften Farbwerte,
sondern nur grobe Blöcke. Liegt wohl an der begrenzten Palette.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich in Excel den Regenbogen zum Leuchten bringe?


```
Sub colortest()
For i = 1 To 255
Cells(i, 1).Interior.Color = RGB(i, 100, 100)
Next i
End Sub
```


----------



## ellis2 (9. Januar 2011)

damit kannst du dir alle 256^3 Farben anzeigen lassen
gruss elis

Sub colortest_m()
For i = 4 To 256
   ActiveWorkbook.Sheets.Add.Move After:=Worksheets(Worksheets.Count)
Next i


Application.ScreenUpdating = False
For l = 1 To 256
For k = 1 To 256
For i = 1 To 256
Sheets("Tabelle" & l).Cells(i, k).Interior.Color = RGB(i, k, l)
Next i
Next k
Next l
Application.ScreenUpdating = True

End Sub


----------

